# Vinny Del ***** rips Bulls, Paxson responds...



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> In reflecting for a Yahoo! Sports article on the obstacles he overcame in leading the Clippers to the second round of the playoffs for just the second time since the franchise moved to Los Angeles, coach Vinny Del ***** took a shot at his former employer, the Chicago Bulls.
> 
> And Bulls executive vice president of basketball operations John Paxson responded Monday by congratulating Del ***** for advancing to the Western Conference semifinals.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/chicago/nba/story/_/id/7930179/los-angeles-clippers-coach-vinny-del-*****-takes-shot-chicago-bulls


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Vinny, Vinny, Vinny.

You still stink as a coach.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Vinny is a moron


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Vinny may as well fire all his bullets right now. He isn't going to have many other chances.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Congrats to Chris Paul and Chauncey Billups for coaching the Clippers past the 1st round. VDN keep running your same shitty play that has only worked once, yet you consistently use in crunch time.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It works okay. Of course his offense pretty much consists of telling Chris Paul to make something happen.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

VDN is a moron, but can anybody really dispute him here? Who's to say the situation wasn't a cluster**** here when he was coaching?

At this point, I don't trust Pax/Reinsdorf as far as I can throw them.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Good owner and GM needs to support the head coach.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks a lot Vinny.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

Pay Ton said:


> VDN is a moron, but can anybody really dispute him here? Who's to say the situation wasn't a cluster**** here when he was coaching?
> 
> At this point, I don't trust Pax/Reinsdorf as far as I can throw them.


Pax charged Vinny in a dispute over how many minutes to play Noah. Ironic how Pax allows Thibs to play his roster however many minutes he wants. If Rose would have gotten injured under Vinny's watch, Pax would have mangled him. Sometimes I wonder if Pax is consistent with his management style. Howard is the only player who could put us over the top. Howard refuses to come to Chicago. Something stinks here.


----------



## Spikeaji (Jun 30, 2010)

Dwight Howard won't come to Chicago because Adidas won't allow him to come play here.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Spikeaji said:


> Dwight Howard won't come to Chicago because Adidas won't allow him to come play here.


I don't buy that for a second. He doesn't want to go to Chicago because... he doesn't want to go to Chicago. He says he doesn't want to play somewhere cold. ie Chicago.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

R-Star said:


> I don't buy that for a second. He doesn't want to go to Chicago because... he doesn't want to go to Chicago. He says he doesn't want to play somewhere cold. ie Chicago.


If he does not like the cold why did he ask for a trade to Brooklyn, all he wants is to be the man in a big market.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Knicks4life said:


> If he does not like the cold why did he ask for a trade to Brooklyn, all he wants is to be the man in a big market.


He and Deron are sweet hearts. Just like Davis and Brand were. 


....until Brand broke Barons heart, and his career.


----------



## FutureBullsDr (Apr 17, 2012)

I gotta be honest, I kinda like Vinny. He's definitely not the greatest coach but he's only been doing it for 4 years total, EVER. He was never a head coach at any level before the NBA. I think he's done pretty well with pretty solid rosters, the Grizz were a tough out this year.. and they finished them off. 

He also had tough outs when he coached the Bulls with Boston and Lebron's cavs. I can't really blame Vinny for those series losses because we were simply outmatched.

I think you are all just jealous of Vinny being in the second round while the Bulls watch....... I mean, I kinda am.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

FutureBullsDr said:


> I gotta be honest, I kinda like Vinny. He's definitely not the greatest coach but he's only been doing it for 4 years total, EVER. He was never a head coach at any level before the NBA. I think he's done pretty well with pretty solid rosters, the Grizz were a tough out this year.. and they finished them off.
> 
> He also had tough outs when he coached the Bulls with Boston and Lebron's cavs. I can't really blame Vinny for those series losses because we were simply outmatched.
> 
> I think you are all just jealous of Vinny being in the second round while the Bulls watch....... I mean, I kinda am.


Not jealous. Vinnys recent success has me second guessing Bulls management. Why does't Thibodeau have an extension yet?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Vinny is the worst head coach I have ever seen. Have you seen any Clippers games?! There is a reason its called Lob City, its because its the only damn play he runs.

But to be honest, his comments don't reflect well on the Bulls organization. The biggest issue outside players have with the Bulls is how they perceive the front office to be either unfair or incompetent. Hiring VDN was an incompetent move and the way they treated him afterwards was unfair and unprofessional, hard to shake off any bad perceptions when you actually feed into them.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> I think you are all just jealous of Vinny being in the second round while the Bulls watch....... I mean, I kinda am.


Nobody is jealous of that idiot. 

The Clippers are going to get destroyed by the Spurs.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

its unfortunate that VDN feels the need to chirp up when his team got out the 1st round and the bulls suffered a tragic injury to rose.

I would have respected it more if he had said it earlier or waited until the season is done...doing it now is crass.

not that he wrong but its pretty bad timing, like he has been waiting with baited breath to drop this on Pax.

I dont care for it.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Job said:


> Pax charged Vinny in a dispute over how many minutes to play Noah. Ironic how Pax allows Thibs to play his roster however many minutes he wants. If Rose would have gotten injured under Vinny's watch, Pax would have mangled him. Sometimes I wonder if Pax is consistent with his management style. Howard is the only player who could put us over the top. Howard refuses to come to Chicago. Something stinks here.



Please. This was a specific situation where Noah was coming back from injury, not a general dispute over minutes. The original article itself is misleading on that front.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I have a problem with people who have never watched him conduct a single practice and who have never been in a single meeting between him and a player calling him the worst coach ever. He's not a good x's and o's guy, yet, but I will give him the benefit of the doubt. I was too quick to write off Doc Rivers, but he rounded himself into a very good coach.


----------



## Spikeaji (Jun 30, 2010)

Think about it, would you really want the two biggest stars that signed on to wear your shoes to be playing in the same area?

Besides, are we sure we even want Dwight Howard anymore? Can't speak for anyone else, but how he handled himself this year to ultimately just stay in Orlando for another year just proves to me how immature the guy is. If your going to whine and complain your way out of town, man up and finish the job, don't puss out at the last minute because you don't want people to hate you.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

You don't need to watch a single practice to know that he DOESN'T RUN A DAMN PLAY lol. 

Honestly, everyone rips on this guy, LA beat writers have been calling this guy a dope since the day he was hired. VDN is a horrible coach, this is a team that almost lost a 3-1 lead! They have one of the most talented teams in the NBA and yet struggle to run anything of note, CHRIS PAUL is running the offense!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The Clippers aren't even close to being one of the most talented teams in the NBA. You just haven't watched them at all if you think so.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I had VDN's ceiling set pretty low after he came into the introductory press conference talking about "pre-deceived notions"... nothing in his two years here ever convinced me that he was anything more than average as a coach. And, as bizkit was saying, he ran the same damned high screen roll on every single possession it seemed.

I'm glad Pax took the high road... no need to get down in the dirt with VDN at this point, we already looked like a ****ing clownshow when they got into that altercation.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

What's really clear in this article is that Woj and Del ***** are friends.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Diable said:


> The Clippers aren't even close to being one of the most talented teams in the NBA. You just haven't watched them at all if you think so.


Chris Paul, Blake Griffin, Nick Young, D'Andre Jordan, Kenyon Martin, Foy, Bledsoe and Billups.... Yeah if only they had more talent.

There is a difference between talent and actually performing. This team does not lack talent.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Geesh. You are ridiculous. Nick Young was a giveaway who has a 9 PER with the Clippers. DeAndre Jordan plays about 20 minutes per game because he sucks, he is one of the worst starting centers in the NBA. Foy is atrocious when his shot does not fall and that's more than half the time. I really don't know what Billups has to do with this either. Like I said you have never watched the Clippers.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Diable said:


> Geesh. You are ridiculous. Nick Young was a giveaway who has a 9 PER with the Clippers. DeAndre Jordan plays about 20 minutes per game because he sucks, he is one of the worst starting centers in the NBA. Foy is atrocious when his shot does not fall and that's more than half the time. I really don't know what Billups has to do with this either. Like I said you have never watched the Clippers.


You made a stupid comment, I'm not bashing the idea that they play like crap at times, but your overall statement that the Clippers aren't one of the more talented teams in the NBA is just flat out WRONG.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Chris Paul, Blake Griffin, Nick Young, D'Andre Jordan, Kenyon Martin, Foy, Bledsoe and Billups.... Yeah if only they had more talent.
> 
> There is a difference between talent and actually performing. This team does not lack talent.


If Nick Young is #3 on your teams list of talent you really aren't all that talented.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> If Nick Young is #3 on your teams list of talent you really aren't all that talented.


I actually agree with that. The Clippers are not all that talented as an overall roster.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

thebizkit69u said:


> You don't need to watch a single practice to know that he DOESN'T RUN A DAMN PLAY lol.
> 
> Honestly, everyone rips on this guy, LA beat writers have been calling this guy a dope since the day he was hired. VDN is a horrible coach, this is a team that almost lost a 3-1 lead! They have one of the most talented teams in the NBA and yet struggle to run anything of note, CHRIS PAUL is running the offense!


What the hell are you talking about? Do you ever watch VDN teams? How can you say he has no plays?


You don't remember that one play that worked against Boston with Ben Gordon hitting that big shot? Well he keeps running that same play every time it's a game with a minute left and 1 possession game coming out of a timeout. He did it again most recently against the Grizz, except it failed so the game went to OT.

So don't say VDN has no plays, since he clearly has one and is not afraid to use it


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

jnrjr79 said:


> Please. This was a specific situation where Noah was coming back from injury, not a general dispute over minutes. The original article itself is misleading on that front.


You are right. In the future I will try and make sure the information I post is correct.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

mvP to the Wee said:


> What the hell are you talking about? Do you ever watch VDN teams? How can you say he has no plays?
> 
> 
> You don't remember that one play that worked against Boston with Ben Gordon hitting that big shot? Well he keeps running that same play every time it's a game with a minute left and 1 possession game coming out of a timeout. He did it again most recently against the Grizz, except it failed so the game went to OT.
> ...


Lol Hilarious.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

R-Star said:


> If Nick Young is #3 on your teams list of talent you really aren't all that talented.


So you don't think Nick Young is a talented player?!

I think you, like the previous poster is confusing talent with production.


----------



## SWIFTSLICK (Aug 22, 2009)

Dear Vinny From Black, 

You sir are an awful Coach. You were fired because you didn't understand how to manage a roster (As stupid as that sounds). You whole offense was based on Ben Gordon bailing the team out (call it greenlight PG). You never broke 43 wins in the two seasons you were coaching here, your defense was at the very least suspect (if not non-existent). You are not now nor will you ever be an elite coach. It's not Chicago Bulls Management's fault that you suck. Hell, you're showing that now against the San Antonio Spurs. 0-2 hole buddy. Will you crawl out or dig your self in deeper? My bet's on the latter. 

Please come to your senses, you sound like a jack ass. 

Sincerely, 


~SWIFTSLICK


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> So you don't think Nick Young is a talented player?!
> 
> I think you, like the previous poster is confusing talent with production.


Stromile Swift and Darius Miles were talented. If they were your #3 player, you suck.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Stromile Swift and Darius Miles were talented. If they were your #3 player, you suck.


I agree!

It doesn't change the fact that they were talented! Nick Young is talented, Paul is talented, Griffin is talented, Billups is talented, Jordan, Martin, etc. 

Talent doesn't = greatness or wins all the time, especially when coached by a talent-less coach. 

BUT IT DOES NOT CHANGE THE FACT that the Clippers are talented.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> I agree!
> 
> It doesn't change the fact that they were talented! Nick Young is talented, Paul is talented, Griffin is talented, Billups is talented, Jordan, Martin, etc.
> 
> ...


Talented means good. I think the word you have in your head is potential.

The Clippers are not all that good of a team outside of their top 2 players.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Talented means good. I think the word you have in your head is potential.
> 
> The Clippers are not all that good of a team outside of their top 2 players.


The Clippers are obviously a good team, just not great like the Thunder and Spurs.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> The Clippers are obviously a good team, just not great like the Thunder and Spurs.


Without Chris Paul they're not very good at all. Although that can be said about a lot of teams if you take out their best player.

I think they would suffer those most though.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Without Chris Paul they're not very good at all. Although that can be said about a lot of teams if you take out their best player.
> 
> I think they would suffer those most though.


Like the Bulls?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Talented means good.



Not even remotely true.


----------



## FutureBullsDr (Apr 17, 2012)

The Clippers aren't that good, but they win because Chris Paul is that good. 

Also, Blake Griffin is the most overrated player in the NBA. Outside of the dunks and alley-ops, he is offensively challenged. He's a post player that tries to dribble between his legs. He is regularly out of control, when he's dribbling, driving, shooting, passing... its pretty ugly. 

He kinda just pushes people out of the way and gets away with it half the time because it looks cool.

Griffin is good... at making the top 10.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> R-Star said:
> 
> 
> > Talented means good. /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

R-Star said:


> jnrjr79 said:
> 
> 
> > Get ****ing real. You guys and your semantics in this thread are pathetic.
> ...


----------



## FutureBullsDr (Apr 17, 2012)

Are you seriously bickering over wordage. Losers.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

FutureBullsDr said:


> Are you seriously bickering over wordage. Losers.


Thanks for playing!


----------



## FutureBullsDr (Apr 17, 2012)

jnrjr79 said:


> Thanks for playing!


Did I miss something


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

FutureBullsDr said:


> Did I miss something



Punctuation, to start.




Popping in to a thread and pronouncing posters "losers" is not allowed (see the board guidelines thread stickied on this page). You may have found the conversation to be inane, but in that instance you should either just ignore it or engage in a more constructive way.


----------



## FutureBullsDr (Apr 17, 2012)

jnrjr79 said:


> Punctuation, to start.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for deviating from the board guidelines.

And don't correct my grammar or punctuation...... especially when you have a spelling error in the exact same post that is correcting my error (look above).


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

FutureBullsDr said:


> Sorry for deviating from the board guidelines.
> 
> And don't correct my grammar or punctuation...... especially when you have a spelling error in the exact same post that is correcting my error (look above).



I don't see it, but feel free to point it out for me.


Thanks for agreeing to avoid the personal attacks per the rules of the board. It's appreciated.


----------

